# gestone injection on my thigh as i am on my own in the house??



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi,
i am taking 100mg gestone daily and my hubby works overseas and there no one to give the injection which is ok, so i do it in my thigh but it hurts so much. they are bruised, lumped, painful and numbed too. i called the clinic and they said to continue till my test date which is friday 28th and then they will provide me with alternative medication. what medication they may suggest to keep me on 100mg gestone level?? as i would like to read about it before hand, also will it be equivalent to 100mg gestone?

Also, last when i got pregnant i had mc on  my 6 weeks for blood clots, as the embroys stopped growing. can you advice me on what test i need to do to eliminate that risk for this time round
as i know there is a blood test can be done to check your blood thickness during pregnancy? i am on 75mg aspirin but i am wondering its enough or should be on clexane injection as i am 37 and its my 5th try?

sorry for all these question but i know this time it will be positive 

hanadiz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

hi Hanadiz,

Sorry not to reply before now, been very busy this week.

Sorry to hear the injection has been so sore. Unfortunately you've had to use the thigh instread of the buttock and because the thigh has less muscle mass than you will be more prone to lumps and bruising etc..

I would imagine that the alternative medication would be some other form of progesterone support e.g vaginal cyclogest or utrogestan. They will give you the dose required to support pregnancy.

Sorry but I'm not sure what tests you are referring to in relation to miscarriage? There are specific compounds in the blood that can be measured to indicate how well the blood is clotting and certain women have problems with miscarriage due to problems with their clotting mechanism. Is this what you are referring to?

Aspirin 75mg has some evidence base to support its use in early pregnancy and can prevent the formation of blood clots. It works in a different way to clexane but the end result is the same. There are no head to head studies comparing these 2 drugs in IVF (at least none that I've found during literature searches) so I'm not sure why you think you should be on clexane instead?

Realise you are anxious with test date approaching. Try to keep     and please speak to your clinic as they're the ones looking after you and will be able to answer your questions more directly than I can.

All the best
Maz x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

thank you for replying.
yes, i am getting more anxious as my test date is approaching but i will be psoitive

my clinic is not very supportive, i have to go through a nurse line and if they didnt like what i am asking they dont call back, i cant even talk to a doctor may be cos i am funded by NHS or may be its there way, i dont know. they dont even do hcg blood test they rely on the hpt?? i been calling and asking them for it but no response i even told them i will pay for it but i guess my questions are not interesting enough for them..........

any i am happy i have this site, its very helpful

hanadiz


----------

